# Amp Installing



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I went to install my amp today so that I can put my subs in. But I am running into one problem. Where is everyone going thru the firewall. I found the perfect gromet but it is behind the resovoir tank and I cant reach my hand behind it. Any help would be appreciated. I dont really want to start drilling thru metal either. Thanks


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Use a coat hanger and tape your wire really tight to it, and run it through the hole of your choice.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea getting the power wire through that grommet was the hardest thing about my install. It's right over the brake pedal if I remember right. It comes out right behind the reservoir in the engine compartment. Like Jdm said, use a coat hanger and tape it on there really tight. I used some small screwdrivers to get the hole started and kept trying larger diameter screw drivers until i got a hole big enough. 

Take a look at this thread, it starts off talking about lighting but quickly turns into an amp installation thread with pics.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting.html?highlight=itsbmw


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Mcgin014 said:


> I went to install my amp today so that I can put my subs in. But I am running into one problem. Where is everyone going thru the firewall. I found the perfect gromet but it is behind the resovoir tank and I cant reach my hand behind it. Any help would be appreciated. I dont really want to start drilling thru metal either. Thanks


that resovoir tank moves out of the way nice and easy , gives plenty of room to run wires threw firewall gromet ...


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

The tank has a little bit of "give" if you push on it when reaching in, It is a bitch though. I had a hard time with my skinny arms.. Maybe get your son or someone with skinny arms to grab it for you hehe.​


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks I'm going to start the install this weekend. How much play does the bottle have, on my truck I just used a razor blade to cut a small slit to fit the wire thru.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Mcgin014 said:


> Thanks I'm going to start the install this weekend. How much play does the bottle have, on my truck I just used a razor blade to cut a small slit to fit the wire thru.


 
The tank doesn't have very much play so if you have big arms you might want to try something else. I had to use a razor to start the hole as well.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

the tank comes out in under 30 seconds and can be flipped upside down in the middle of the engine bay giving you more room than you need.


----------

